# Gaston Co., NC - Male B/T Cage #M1 Tag#6330



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tag# 6330
Type DOG
Sex MALE

Breed 
GERMAN SHEPHARD X (The shelter's breed selection is not even spelled correctly for X nor PB).
Color BLACK/TAN
Cage # ISO10
Age 2.5 YRS

Release Date 09/24/2008
Admitted Date 09/16/2008

Area Pickup: 

CROWDER RIDGE LN, KINGS MTN


*OTHERS* HE CAN BE GASSED AFTER HOLD PERIOD. HE IS NOT ON THE ADOPTION FLOOR. I AM WAITING FOR MORE INFORMATION. USUALLY MEANS SHY.

If interested, the contact is Marcie Bonar from the Animal League of Gaston County at [email protected].

Shelter site:
http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Has an unusual profile.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

This shelter is NOT a good place to be at all..high kill. Have pulled corgis from this shelter
walton


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Marcie is wonderful to work with.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

He is beautiful....long head....looks scared, bless his heart. Reminds me very much of one of my rescues.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for this boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...gassing shelter........


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump back to Page 1


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Important information from a Gaston County NC AC shelter volunteer:

"The pets marked as “Others” are considered “unadoptable” and will be euthanized within 24-72 business hours (if the pet is at this facility on the 1st Saturday of the month when AC is open, that Saturday WILL count as 1 business day; otherwise, weekends and holidays do NOT count as business days). There is nothing on the link that tells you why the pet is unadoptable, but it can range from “shy”, “scared”, “hairloss”, “fleas”, “age”, “overweight or underweight”, “skittish” to being “food aggressive”, “fear aggressive”, and just downright “aggressive”. Please be mindful that these distinctions for being unadoptable are made in the course of the few minutes the pets come in, and they are not re-evaluated later on. A pet may present itself initially as aggressive, particularly while it is having to be manipulated by a rabies pole, so please take that into consideration if you are told the pet is considered “aggressive” and ask what the particulars for that distinction are, to the best of AC’s ability to give you that info.



*For the pets marked as “Others”, the “Release Date” is the date they will be euthanized….at 8:00 am, before AC opens to the public.* It is imperative that you contact Lisa Benton at Animal Control at 704-922-8677, take option 4, to put a hold on a pet you can help BEFORE the release date!!!! When possible (space permitting), Animal Control can try and accommodate a hold on a pet for an additional 24 hours. You must have the tag number of the pet to use, because tag number is THE identifying marker for the pet. If you have any questions you want to try and have answered, you must contact Lisa at the number above, or try and email her at [email protected] There is no adoption coordinator at this shelter, and Lisa has a whole other job she has to do, but she goes out of her way to help as much as she possibly can.

This facility is open to the public from 11:00 am – 5:00 pm Monday thru Friday. They are only open 1 Saturday a month…the first Saturday of each month, from 10:00-2:00. 

Gaston County Animal Control does NOT have a veterinarian on staff. They are, in fact, understaffed, and overwhelmed by the sheer number of pets taken in every day. They do not have the ability to tell us how much the pets weigh, how big they are, if they are spayed or neutered, how old they are… they also do not vaccinate any pets, unless they are in the “adoptables”…. And then they are given 1 distemper/parvo vaccination when they are admitted. 

THERE IS NO FEE FOR RESCUES TO TAKE PETS FROM THE NON-ADOPTS…HOWEVER, IT IS GASTON COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL’S POLICY, AND THE POLICY OF THE ANIMAL LEAGUE OF GASTON COUNTY, WHOSE MEMBERS WOULD HELP AUTHORIZE A PULL THRU OUR GROUP FOR NO FEE, THAT ANY RESCUE TAKING A PET FROM GASTON MUST COMMIT TO HAVING THE PET SPAY/NEUTERED (IF IT ISN’T ALREADY)AND VACCINATED WITHIN 60 DAYS (UNLESS THERE IS A MEDICAL PROBLEM THAT CAN BE DOCUMENTED), AND PROVIDE PROOF OF SUCH BY FAX OR EMAIL.

* Like most pets from animal control facilities, there is always a possibility that pets (particularly puppies) could be exposed to parvo, which can take 10-14 days to break….therefore, all rescue groups or individuals should be prepared to try and quarantine puppies and make sure that any existing pets they have will be current on their distemper/parvo vaccinations.

Here is the link to the Gaston County Animal Control website: 


http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalControl/PetAdoption.htm

THIS BOY IS STILL THERE!


> Originally Posted By: Darcy1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just got through to Lisa. This boy actually is due to be reclaimed tomorrow by his owner. The owner has until 5 pm to reclaim him. I will follow-up with Lisa on Thursday.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Boy, talk about dragging his feet; this boy was posted on 9/16!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump again...hope the owner shows up....keeping him up near top


----------

